# Driver For 5 or more Cree XM-L Led's



## neu.alex (Feb 20, 2012)

I am looking to power 5 or more Cree XM-L led's for the offroad light bar that I'm building. It would be best if the driver is water proof but if it isn't thats ok. All I have found so far is this:

http://www.lck-led.com/LED-Drivers-&-Power-Supply/c147/p907/Constant-Current-Power-Supply-6-10-x-3W---In.-10-25VAC/DC/product_info.html

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## blasterman (Feb 20, 2012)

It's a 600mA driver, so you'd be wasting the XM-Ls. Most people want to use the XM-Ls at >1500mA to take advantage of their high current capability. At 600mA you might as well use XP-G's, which are a lot cheaper.

I'm mostly an AC guy, but I assume using an inverter just isn't practical, and rightfully it shouldn't. The flashlight guys should have some more info on high current DC/DC drivers.


----------



## neu.alex (Feb 20, 2012)

I found an adjustabe 3-4 Amp driver on ebay? how many XM-L's could i run off that????


----------



## blasterman (Feb 20, 2012)

Depends on it's voltage out-put and if it can do any voltage boosting. If it's a typical ~12 volt automotive circuit then a non-boosting driver could only run three in series. Or, two in parallel for four total at 2amps each run if you turn the driver up all the way.


----------



## moderator007 (Feb 20, 2012)

DX sku 26106 might work for you if you do a few mods. Modding and specs information in this thread here. If you only want 1-mode then have a look in this thread.


----------



## archer6817j (Feb 21, 2012)

Google "taskled"


----------



## moderator007 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am assuming you are going to be using a 12v source since you said you were building a off road light bar. 5 xml's would have some where around a 15v forward voltage wired in series. You will either need a boost driver or more voltage. The one I mentioned above is a boost. Hyperboost driver from taskled is also another good choice.


----------



## videoman (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.xscyz.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=67&products_id=190

This site has many different Boost and Buck drivers, cheap in price. They should work fine for automotive applications


----------



## cilegray (Feb 21, 2012)

Taskled has some very very nice drivers, some of which are completely 'programmable' thru built in press/hold menus.


----------



## Epsilon (Feb 24, 2012)

Indeed, the Taskled hyperboost has gotten an upgrade recently. It now drives at max 2000mA with a maximum output voltage of 80Volt. Enough for 20 xm-l


----------

